# CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?



## bebbe (27. Februar 2011)

*CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Lüftern.  Ich habe ein Coolermaster 690 II Advanced (mit den 3 Standardlüftern) und einen Noctua NH U9B (2 Noctualüfter mit U.l.n.a Adapter ~1000RPM).
Nun finde ich, dass einer der Lüfter nicht gerade leise ist bzw. sind. Ich habe im Bios schon versucht das Lüfterprofil zu ändern, dabei hat sich die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter nicht verändert.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Gehäuse- oder CPU-Lüfter lauter sind? Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es, dass mein PC ruhiger wird?
Evtl: Lüftersteuerung? PWM-Lüfter an CPU-Kühler, neue Gehäuselüfter oder was könnt ihr empfehlen?

mfg 
bebbe


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2011)

Erfahrungsgemäß eignen sich Standardlüfter nicht für den Silent Betrieb. Diconnect doch mal alle Case Fans und laß den Computer nur mit der CPU Kühlung laufen. Nachteil bei deinem CPU-Cooler ist natürlich der 92mm Fan. Der ist bei gleicher Kühlleistung immer lauter im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Silent Fan. Gute Silent Fans wären z.B. Be Quiet kosten aber auch nicht wenig. Die günstigere Variante wären 500/800 rpm Slip Stream von Scythe.

be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25, 1000rpm, 102.7m³/h, 16.5dB(A) (BL014) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm, 41.6m³/h, 7.5dB(A) (SY1225SL12SL) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## bebbe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Ich habe mir bereits überlegt, den Noctua zu verkaufen und einen größeren CPU-Kühler (Thermalright Silver Arrow) zu holen oder eine Lüftersteuerung...
An neue Lüfter hab ich eig. nicht unbedingt gedacht, aber ich steck mal die Case Fans aus...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Die Gehäuselüfter die satndardmässig verbaut werden gehören nicht unbedingt zur leisen Sorte. Man könnte ja eine kleine 3,5" Lüftersteuerung für kleines Geld dazwischen hängen und die Lüfter drosseln. Oder man benutzt ein Adapterkabel was die Spannung auf zb 10 oder 7 V reduziert


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2011)

Lüftersteuerung ist immer gut, verwende ich ebenso an meinen PC´s. Jedoch sind die Slip Stream dafür weniger geeignet. Bei geringeren Drehzahlen fangen da die Lager an zu klackern. Für die Lüftersteuerung sind die Be Quiet bestens geeignet.
Den CPU-Fan laße ich aber immer über das Mother Board und deren Lüftersteuerung unter dem BIOS laufen. Und bei deinem Board ist die Lüftersteuerung für die CPU super!!!

Bei der Wahl eines neuen CPU-Coolers schau mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/142143-staerkster-1155-cpu-kuehler.html


----------



## bebbe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Also habs gerade getestet... Der CPU-Fan ist eig. relativ leise, es sind schätzungsweise die beiden hinteren Fans, die lauter sind...
Mein Board kann den Noctua leider nicht regeln, hab ich schon versucht. Das macht jetzt alles meine Entscheidung schwerer. Wenn ich meinen Noctua für 30€ oder so wegbekomme, dann kostet mich ein neuer CPU-Kühler und 2 Fans etwa 70€ noch...
Bei den CPU-Kühlern hab ich mir mal den neuen Prolimatech angeschaut, aber die Referenzlüfter sind wohl ned grad leise und andere Fans sind dann wieder teurer. Der Archon scheint auch ganz gut zu sein.
Aber was soll ich jetzt machen  ?


----------



## merkurmb (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

baue doch mal die hinteren Lüfter aus.


----------



## bebbe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Wie sehr leidet der Airflow daran, wenn ich die beiden ausschalte bzw. nur einen neuen einbaue?


----------



## Jakob (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Also ich hab auf meinem i7-2600k einen Megahalems und 2xNoiseblocker XL1 120mm 900U/min. Bei 1,45V und um die 4,8GHz liegt er bei etwa 80°C. Im Idle ist der Lüfter so geregelt, dass er absolut unhörbar ist bei ca. 30-35°C. Mein Tipp für ungefähr 55-50€.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

@bebbe: Du sollst die nur testweise abstöpseln, um zu gucken, welche/r Lüfter das sind/ist.

Wenn Du es weißt, weißt Du,  welchen Du austauschen musst.

Ist es nur einer, kannst Du den auch abklemmen bis was neues da ist, CPU-Kühler ausgenommen.

Hast Du die Lüfter entkoppelt? So vier Pinne kosten nicht die Welt und bringen ne Menge.

Hab hier noch vier alte 80er CM. In der Hand eigentlch leise, konventionell im Gehäuse montiert (geschraubt) will man schreiend wegrennen.

mfg


----------



## bebbe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Ja, ich versuchs nochmal mit den hinteren 2. Der obere ist auf jeden Fall lauter, den hört man wenn man etwas näher rangeht doch schon sehr deutlich raus...


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Schließ die Casefans ans Mainboard an, und regel diese mit ASUS Fan Xpert. Sollte eigendlich gehen.
Früher hab ich meine Lüfter mit Speedfan geregelt aber ich weiß nicht mehr ob das mit den neuen Boards noch geht.
Auf jeden Fall ists nen Versuch wert.


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*



bebbe schrieb:


> Also habs gerade getestet... Der CPU-Fan ist eig. relativ leise, es sind schätzungsweise die beiden hinteren Fans, die lauter sind...
> Mein Board kann den Noctua leider nicht regeln, hab ich schon versucht. Das macht jetzt alles meine Entscheidung schwerer. Wenn ich meinen Noctua für 30€ oder so wegbekomme, dann kostet mich ein neuer CPU-Kühler und 2 Fans etwa 70€ noch...
> Bei den CPU-Kühlern hab ich mir mal den neuen Prolimatech angeschaut, aber die Referenzlüfter sind wohl ned grad leise und andere Fans sind dann wieder teurer. Der Archon scheint auch ganz gut zu sein.
> Aber was soll ich jetzt machen  ?


 
Also ich habe mir noch einmal dein Gehäuse angeschaut. Ich würde den 140 Fan in Front und Top, sowie den 120 Fan in Rear belassen. Wichtig ist nur das der FrontFan kühle Luft dem System zuführt und der Rear- und TopFan die erwärmte Luft abführen. Ich würde den CPU-Cooler ebenfalls erst einmal behalten (kann man später immer noch ersetzen, wenn es an das OC geht , es sei denn du möchtest den 2600K jetzt schon hochpußten). Die CaseFans würde ich mittels einer Lüftersteuerung regeln.
*Dein Problem*: der CaseFan1 Connector von deinem Board ist ein PWM, CaseFan Connector 2 ein normaler 3 Pin. Der Fan der an CaseFan Connector 1 angeschlossen ist muß über einen PWM Stecker verfügen. Ist dies ein normaler 3 PIN Stecker läuft dieser permanent mit 12V, da die Lüftersteuerung (Monitor Menü/Chassis Q-Fan Controll) im BIOS das nicht erkennt (zumindest ist es bei meinem Board der Fall. Ich habe PWM CPUFan Connector am Board, aber nur einen 3 Pin Stecker an meinem CPU Lüfter (BQ USC)

Lüftersteuerungen gibt es viele, und gute sowie günstige noch dazu. Hier ist ein Link zu einer Lüftersteuerung die ich in/an meinem i7 System verwende. Es ist leicht zu bedienen gibt alle Information die du benötigst und die Qualtät ist überzeugend.

NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## bebbe (28. Februar 2011)

Beim CPU kühler ist es nur so, dass ich jetzt noch am meisten bekomme wenn ich den jetzt verkaufe. Und wenn ich Lüftersteurung und CPU kühler gemeinsam kaufe, spare ich einmal versandtkosten.


----------



## b00gie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Wenn du den unbedingt verkaufen willst um dir einen neuen zu holen, brauchst du hier ja nicht über deine Case Lüfter diskutieren. Schließ doch einfach mal alle Case Lüfter ab und hör dir das System an, wenns leiser wird bzw. für dich ok, dann tausch die Gehäuselüfter und lass den CPU Kühler ruhen...


----------



## bebbe (28. Februar 2011)

Also hab mich zu 99% für eine Lüftersteurung entschieden... Kann auch noch in 1-2 Jahren einen neuen kühler kaufen.
Was haltet ihr von der scythe Kaze Server? Die Fühler könnte ich ja auf die Oberseite der Bodenplatte des CPU-Kühlers kleben um ein gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen oder?


----------



## b00gie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

eine gute Wahl


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Ich würde schon gerne wissen warum mein Post ignoriert wurde. Statt mit der Lüftersteuerung kann man die Lüfter auch mit dem Mainboard regeln.
Sparst Geld und ist besser als mit einer Lüftersteuerung da sich die Lüft je nach Temp regeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Finde ich etwas zweischneidig, da bei einigen Boards die Steuerung der zusätzlichen Lüfter entweder nicht oder teilweise grobschlächtig geregelt wird. Im Prinzip hättest du schon recht, aber so kann man mehr Einfluss nehmen


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Man kann dir Lüfter auch auf einen fixen Wert einstellen denke ich. Für das ASUS Board gibts sogar ein spezielles Tool dafür.
Ich würde das wenigstens mal testen anstatt Geld für ne Lüftersteuerung rauszuhauen.


----------



## bebbe (1. März 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter oder Gehäuse Lüfter laut?*

Also ich habe Asus fan xpert mal heruntergeladen, dann kam bei der Installation, dass es nicht kompatibel ist! Habe danach auf der Support-DVD des Mainboards geschaut, aber da war es nicht drauf.
Bei SpeedFan werden meine Case Lüfter gar nicht angezeigt, wenn ich die konfigurieren will.


----------

